# Here are my other models "curbside"..



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

'66 Chevelle station wagon.. that I posted..


then one '87 monté carlo..





Then one Chevelle '67..




Then one Caprice '76..






And there I work one two projects..


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

very clean work :thumbsup: good job homie ........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 thats what im talkin about 


nice work homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

X3


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

x4 and that Wagon is still my favorite! Good Sh!t!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

this 1 here is not my style ! 



but i must say nice way to us your left over kit decals ! they seem to fit this build nice and they work well with your paint work ! 

Keep building and thanks for sharing your work ! We all like to see new builders showing off ! It lets all of us see the hobby is strong and growing !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I digg that VAN, it's different, it's cool!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

CLEAN BUILDS HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are bad ass bro!! That gullwing van is sick homie!!!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,
having missed my decoration on the van I decided to change style..





Windows will bee green 

excused my english I am french.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm dropping a Caddy motor in my glasshouse & it never occured to me to test the chassis, the van is too scandalous for words, the wagon's got that booty up nicely, & the '67 is sweet as a toothache; there's some more inspiration for us! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

awsome work on the van!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Jun 9 2009, 04:16 PM~14140213
> *Hello,
> having missed my decoration on the van I decided to change style..
> 
> ...


That's just SICKK!!!!! Nice work bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That van is insanely sik.Can't wait to see more progress on it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that van is just freekin unbelievable. Im speechless!! Sick work!!!!!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome work keep the pic's coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome works, i specially like your vans they are much crazy !

how do you make the hinges of your caprice? there are looking like diecast but lot nicer !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Jun 9 2009, 10:16 PM~14140213
> *Hello,
> having missed my decoration on the van I decided to change style..
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: !


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@May 15 2009, 07:22 AM~13894645
> *'66 Chevelle station wagon.. that I  posted..
> 
> 
> ...


WAGON LOOKS REALLY CLEAN! NICE JOB


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for your comments!!!! :biggrin: ..I would make photos of the continuation with explanations..!!!Because I spend a lot of time to look at your models..!! :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i like how you cut the top off the glasshouse. i think i'm gonna have to do that to my old 76.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

you got some clean builds , keep it up homie ....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice rides and awsome work on the wagon, now for the van WOW!!! thats going to be one sick ride keep pics coming and welcome.


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, :biggrin: ..The choice of color is made when in windows they will be green..




The réalizations of seats the orange tissue in summer changed by green I shall resume the order photos...


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

some of the sickest work i have ever seen on that van and theres tons of great builders on this site. keep up the good work homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man some crazy cuts done on this DIAMOND & SPADES ! 

Cant wait ti see it all done and completed !


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

Dude that van is going to be sick as F**k the other cars are bad ass also


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

You have some realy ride's


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

THE VAN IS FU$$$N SICK BRO!!!! love it


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That van is killer sik man.Can't wait to see it done though.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Jun 9 2009, 01:16 PM~14140213
> *Hello,
> having missed my decoration on the van I decided to change style..
> 
> ...


 THIS IS SOME SICK ASS VAN BRO. MAKES ME WANT TO GET MINE OUT AND REBUILD IT. I BUILT IT LIKE 15 YRS AGO BUT SOMETHING TERRIBLE HAPPENED TO IT...... MY NEPHEW.LMAO. I THINK I'LL GET IT OUT AND WORK ON IT. THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION MAN. I'LL POST PIX OF IT WHEN I START WORKING ON IT. THANKS AGAIN. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello..my Caprice '76 ...









I réalize a top in postion of opening





Current van ..THE POKER..!!!

sorry my english is bad..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that van and caprice are serious :biggrin: nice work bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!! YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS BUILDS IN HERE BRO!!!!
THAT VAN IS FUCKIN OFF THA HOOK!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW great work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

your rides are wickit


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

love the van


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohyope (motha fu%#in roll call) was in your house..
thank you for letting me visit your thread... and why dont I see some of these cars
on Glasshouse fest? I was just thinking last night,.,,.(It's about time I make some
rag house's) well you just made up my mind... dont you have another thread..?
I dont remember this one, but I think i was in curbside's house before?
you are a bad pair of hand's! (that means good)  
like I said..,..hydrohype..motha fuc%*in roll call yall!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Then one Chevelle '67..




Isn't this an Impala?


Nice work on all the rides.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 19 2009, 02:44 PM~15403999
> *NICE WORK BRO
> *


X2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 19 2009, 01:16 PM~15402452
> *HOLY SHIT!!!!! YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS BUILDS IN HERE BRO!!!!
> THAT VAN IS FUCKIN OFF THA HOOK!!
> *



X2. Damn!!


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya homie nice work ya got goin on up in here..keep it up and get down wit your bad self on that van bro gonna look str-8 sickness..got love them radicals.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

roll call: I had to comeback agian...damm these cars look good...
the g-house's and the wagon are my favorites...


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello.. :biggrin: ..The van finish..! *THE POKER*

The base..!























The box rose grace to stalks "d'evergreen" I unsettle stalks and put the box on the chassis..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

being honest ! NOT LIKING THE DRIVE SIDE DOOR TREATMENT ! 


But this is a very nice and clean and a very well finished off build ! Really like the color and the foil work looks smooth and even! This is a ture 1 of a kind custom van !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

This is a fresh Idea. I'm Digging it. Love the Theme also.


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,
My truck way '70 & '80..








Chassis of the Cadillac '83 Revell..cut..

















thanks..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow that looking wickit good job


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sweet dogg....


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Great looking builds and wips. Really like the vans. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

wow !!!!!!!!!!!! dont know how ive missed your tread before, nice work bro, really diggin the ice cream truck,cant wait to see that one done. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@May 30 2010, 01:03 PM~17646975
> *Hello,
> My truck way '70 & '80..
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.aCuLa (May 16, 2010)

Love that green van bro! Wherees the hydro setup?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn bro. You got some sick skills. Sick ass rides. Much props to you.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice builds bro keep up the work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some really nice builds in here...


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks..
I am going to redo the painting on the truck and I made second..


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

And Chevy '48..


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: :wow: NICE WORK BRO


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks..  

And Caprice '76..








And Truck ..





In the course of assembly after the varnish..!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Jun 13 2010, 10:33 AM~17774007
> *Thanks..
> I am going to redo the painting on the truck and I made second..
> 
> *


i want one


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Jun 13 2010, 07:23 PM~17774330
> *Thanks..
> 
> And Caprice '76..
> ...



LIKE THAT CAPRICE ALOT


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

nice rides.....!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

Current van ..THE POKER..!!!

sorry my english is bad..
[/quote]


man i love this model !!! i LOve radical models like this, Great WOrk!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Jun 13 2010, 11:53 AM~17774169
> *And Chevy '48..
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin clean build nice colors


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

MAN I LIKE THIS VAN-GREAT WORK


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I dont know how I missed this one even a year ago, but that fuckin rig is bad ass....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Jun 13 2010, 11:53 AM~17774169
> *And Chevy '48..
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS WEY  :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Jun 13 2010, 11:33 AM~17774007
> *Thanks..
> I am going to redo the painting on the truck and I made second..
> 
> *


hell yeah, these are dope too


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

i love the attention to detail... and X35635764 i want one of them vans homie those are off the chain


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, small headway of the truck,
















I have also make that the May Cause Dangerous..!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Jun 13 2010, 08:53 PM~17774169
> *And Chevy '48..
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that CHevy!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Bad ass work going down in here keep up the great work bro ! :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Great work. Love those Starliners.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, nice replica of "May Cause Dangerous"! That car is bad ass!  




[/quote]


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, some photos of one ' 70 Ford LTD















A decoration of a current "van"





I come of ended a decoration on one Impala '70,


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow:wow badass paint jobs bro!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow:wow badass paint jobs bro!!!


X2!!! that 70 came out sick!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

paint work is amazing man!


----------



## Rida4life (Feb 23, 2009)

those are some sick ass rides. Nice paint jobs the van looks awesome. What kind of green is that.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Those paint jobs are flatout sick!!!!"!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

oldskool 67 said:


> Wow, nice replica of "May Cause Dangerous"! That car is bad ass!
> 
> http://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/12/82/04/40/
> 100_4415.jpg
> ...










[/QUOTE]


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

oldskool 67 said:


> Wow, nice replica of "May Cause Dangerous"! That car is bad ass!










[/QUOTE]

Dude I love this car......This car is what Im going to base my merc off of. So thats great you made a model of it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

You got some cool builds homie


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, I decided to have a small copy of the American Woman in my shop window..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

N6w thats lookin good right there.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Good stuff in here!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Good stuff in here!


X2!! Love the 70 for sure!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

A mercury Cougar '69,
















A truck custom,








T Bird of the regretted Larry Watson,

























A van custom,


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WTF man those are all great lookin. LOVE that merc and the T-brid.

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Amercian Woman,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LONG TIME NO SEE MAN, EXCELLENT STUFF CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 67 DONE...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man that paint is wild. I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fuckin sick work!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:very nice!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

great


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Paint job looks clean homie much props looking good looking foward to checking it out when its done


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello the guys, The small replica " of American Woman " is ended..









































































I work on a pick-up Kustom,


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

el replica se mira chingon homie mad props!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2


----------

